

GitHub vs. Bitbucket: It's More Than Just Features - merih
http://www.takipiblog.com/bitbucket-vs-github-its-more-than-just-features/

======
aleem
One of my main projects was split into a lot of sub-project repos which made
is easier to manage and version those sub projects independently.

For private projects, GitHub charges by the number of repos and BitBucket
charges by the number of users. Initially I was using BitBucket but after
having used GitHub I eventually opted to pay more on GitHub. There are two
major factors for this. First the UI for GitHub is extremely polished. It's a
hands-down winner. BitBucket has always felt aged and clunky in looks and
operation.

The second reason is the tie in to open source which makes it very easy to
fork open source projects on GH, and then include them in your projects.
Again, the network and activity graphs, the commit log, diff/blame/pull-
request features etc, just make this whole aspect a lot more fun to use.

I suspect the only reason BitBucket is surviving is because of their
differentiated pricing model. If GitHub offered a hybrid pricing (repo or user
based), it would mark a sharp decline for BitBucket even though as a consumer
I prefer if they were more competitive.

------
mcintyre1994
It's worth noting the differences here for students too - bottom line is that
despite all the awesome deals Github have procured for students [0] Bitbucket
completely dominate here.

Github offer a free micro account - 5 private repos, unlimited collaborators.
Even without a student offer Bitbucket offer unlimited private repos with 5
collaborators for everyone, which is already awesome for students. They'll
bump it up to unlimited collaborators for students though, which is a
seriously generous deal.

It's not as slick but it's a no brainer for anything that can't be public,
which there's a lot of in university.

[0] [https://education.github.com/pack](https://education.github.com/pack)

------
nthtran
Gitlab [0] has unlimited private repositories and unlimited collaborators. It
might prove to be a good alternative.

[0] [https://gitlab.com](https://gitlab.com)

~~~
no_future
I thought gitlab was self hosted. Do they offer a free hosted service now?

~~~
nthtran
Yeah they do now: [https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-
com/](https://about.gitlab.com/gitlab-com/)

------
robinhoodexe
I choose BitBucket purely because of the unlimited private repos. I get all
the opensource collaborations free data fork me, and it's all cool, but when I
play around with my own projects, I'd rather keep it private until it's ready
for "real" use.

Also, I use Git to manage large projects written in LaTeX. So far the limit of
5 collaborators haven't been an issue.

------
hrjet
One main reason I am considering BitBucket is that their issue tracking is
more elaborate. There are issue priorities and components, which are essential
for large projects. These could be shoe-horned into Gitlab using tags, but it
requires third-party plugins.

------
serve_yay
We use stash and GitHub where I work, and we constantly complain about Stash.
GitHub is just so much nicer to use in different ways. If your team does lots
of PRs and collaboration you will probably prefer GitHub too.

------
citrin_ru
Mercurail support is main Bitbucket feature for me. If mercurial support will
be added to GitHub I will switch to GitHub. But I don't think, that GitHub
will support anything except git.

------
vezzy-fnord
Bitbucket's UI is a bit clunkier than GitHub's, but being able to juggle free
private repos and dual wield VCS is certainly good.

Another thing I like about Bitbucket is it far less gamified than GitHub. The
latter pretty much has gamification and phony social interaction built into
its core, whereas Bitbucket has less bullshit (while still retaining useful
things like private messages).

In addition, another more cynical reason to use Bitbucket is as a middle
finger to GitHub monoculture. Linus Torvalds once snarked about how Linux
being written in C "keeps the idiots out". Using BB is also very effective at
keeping the peanut gallery out and having less distraction in general.

~~~
CmonDev
Well said. Hate the GH monopoly.

------
emergentcypher
I use self-hosted GitLab. It's very similar to GitHub, but our company has
full control and ownership over our code.

